# new to hunting squirrel - rifle/scope opinions



## ccrebel (Feb 1, 2008)

hey all, new guy here.

just now getting back into hunting, when i was a kid the only hunting i did was with my grandpa, used to take me duck, goose and dove hunting. unfortunately he passed and the hunting trips stopped, fast forward about 15 years. I just killed my first deer last year with my father-in-law and have been itching to get neck deep in squirrel hunting. As far as current guns all ive got is a remington 870 EM and an old winchester .22short "plinker".

Ill be goin hunting on my in-laws property mostly and though he's got plenty o guns he lets me use, id like to get my own set-up.

Ive pretty much decided on getting a ruger 10/22 LR, also figured im gonna need a 3x9 scope.

any differences in the rifle models as far as the available stocks and barrels i should consider that makes one worth more than the others, i know theres a ton of modifications i "could" do but id rather just keep it simple.

i could use the most help in pickin out a scope, again id like to keep it simple and not spend more than the guns worth it will be goin on. I know you get what you pay for, but i would like some suggestion on a middle of the road 3x9.

Thanks in advance and lookin forward to postin with yuns.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

welcome back!... the ruger 10/22 is a perfect gun for squirrels and for targets. just get the standard. and pick up a couple extra clips and a 30 rd clip or 2. as for scope set up, IMO a 3x9 is a little much for tree rats. and since most of you shots will only be from ground to tree top around 30 yds. i would go with a straight 4X. ...also dont be afraid to take that 870 out for them either, in that set up use 6,7 or 8 shot.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Many of the "big name" gun manufacturers make a decent .22. I prefer Browning and Marlin myself. I have heard great things about the Ruger 10/22 as well. I prefer a .22 for squirrel. My Grandpa shot nothin' but .22 shorts. Can't go wrong there.

With that said, I have been known to go after 'em with a Remington 870 Express.


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

I use a savage with a 3x9... it is a tack driver. I usually leave it on 3 but in Dec I did have to crank it up on a nasty rat that was hiding behind some gum tree leaves. Knew he was there, watched him hide. cranked up the scope and followed the outline of the leaves until I saw his whiskers...when he stuck his little eye around the corner to look, he went home with me....


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

when im out killin fuzztailed rats my companion is my remington 597 with 2 1/2 lb trigger or i pop in my 3 1/2 lb trigger. you can also get ne with a 3-9 scope on it for 170 and they come with a 20 dollar rebate. in my opinion there alot better than a 10/22 and im not alone on that opinion


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

sgtdeath66 said:


> when im out killin fuzztailed rats my companion is my remington 597 with 2 1/2 lb trigger or i pop in my 3 1/2 lb trigger. you can also get ne with a 3-9 scope on it for 170 and they come with a 20 dollar rebate. in my opinion there alot better than a 10/22 and im not alone on that opinion


this was over a year ago.........but since im here why dont ya like the 10/22.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow it was over a year ago huh :lol: its just too smallof a stock for my liking. plus alot of people that i know really had to invest in the accuracy. for plain shooting purposes its ok but if your going for 1/4 at 50 yrds you need to put some money in it


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

yes sir you are right it is a very small stock....i have had to buy an after market trigger fer mine n the scope mount that ruger gives you is not the best so i also bought an after market mount


----------

